#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Practical well planning and drilling manual

## ibidabo

Please anyone  that has this book"Practical well planning and drilling manual


 By Steve Devereux" should upload it for me.See More: Practical well planning and drilling manual

----------


## Ridha_Ben_Mohammed

> Please anyone  that has this book"Practical well planning and drilling manual
>  By Steve Devereux" should upload it for me.



Dear Sirs
Please send me by e-mail this document: Practical well planning and drilling manual
and any others documents related to the drilling operations practices.
Best regards
Ridha KHELIFI
Cell: +216 98 814 674

----------


## ibidabo

still looking for the book

----------


## ibidabo

still looking

----------


## mohamedtahir

please if any one who has this manual can share it with us because there are members of this forum looking for it

----------


## ahmed abou zena

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

see this link

----------


## mohamedtahir

thank u si Ahmad
FOR MY CASE? I LOOK FOR THIS MANUAL TO HAVE FOR FREE. HERE IN MOROCCO WE HAVE PROBLEMS AND DIFICULTIES TO FIND THIS KIND OF MATERIAL IN OUR LIBRARIES (ONLY FRENCH BOOKS). 
TO BUY IT FROM AMAZONE.COM OR EBY IS DIFFICUT TOO BECAUSE THEY NEED MASTER CARD TO PROCESS THE TRANSACTION.

----------


## ahmed abou zena

i tried to find any free download for you but i failed ,in EGYPT we face same problem we haven't enough library to buy like these materials.i hope you to be fine ,i can contact with you via mail 

amohsean@gmail.com

----------


## rashidalishaikh

i need it too pls share the link

----------

